# Veneto: te manca un boio



## Dymn

Ciao,

I've just learned there's this expression in Venetian (_te manca un boio)_ which means "you're crazy", and which incidentally also exists in Catalan (_et falta un bull_) and Spanish (_te falta un hervor_). Does it exist in Standard Italian? I think not. Does it exist then in any other Italian language, or Romance language in general? Or is there a gulf between Catalonia and Veneto?   

Grazie


----------



## jazyk

Você tem um parafuso a menos.


----------



## symposium

Hi! Mind that "te manca un bojo" doesn't mean "you're crazy"; it literally means "you need some cooking, you're undercooked" and figuratively "you're immature, you're not very smart, you're stupid". I don't actually think there is a matching phrase in Standard Italian.


----------



## jazyk

Based on the explanation above, my translation into Portuguese isn't correct.


----------



## Dymn

symposium said:


> and figuratively "you're immature, you're not very smart, you're stupid".


I see... so not exactly the same. Let's wait if somebody from another region has heard about this idiom, and with which meaning.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao
it doesn't come to my mind any similar expression in the Italian dialects (South and Central Italy) I can understand.


Dymn said:


> is there a gulf between Catalonia and Veneto?


there is one, I guess.   Maybe a tunnel.


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> I don't actually think there is a matching phrase in Standard Italian.


In my region (Emilia) we say ''ti manca una rotella'' (you lack a cogwheel/a caster). I think it's understood nearly everywhere in Italy.
In English they say ''you are missing some screws''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''ti manca una rotella''


We use  the same expression in my region, I reckon it is Italian… Also _avere una/qualche rotella fuori posto_.
rotella: significato e definizione - Dizionari


----------

